# Brooks Hines today



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Fishallyear and I hit Leon Brooks Hines today. Conditions were great, but the fish just didn't cooperate. We caught 7, but man it was a chore. Nothing really big and they hit a variety of lures. Marde Gras Fluke, Trick worms and Suspending Jerk baits. Water temp was 60 and it was a beautiful day. I'm betting it will soon Bust Loose!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

*Best fish of the day*

Forgot this one. After all, it is his boat. Ha


----------



## VOLMAN (Sep 3, 2009)

I love that lake. I know it well. I've been fishing it sine I moved her back in 96. I've never caught any real big bass there though. It's more windy than the gulf. Quality of fish is better since they killed off all those smaller fish few years back. Haven't hit it yet this year went back last year. Biggest moccasins ever in that lake and they're very aggressive !


----------

